# bed sweating



## Guest (Apr 25, 2001)

I have a chiropractor friend who has chrohn's. He is very familiar with my ibs problem. I have had all the tests done to rule out chrohns but he is convinced that I have it because of the constant sweating I incur during sleep. I must get up at least twice and sometimes 3 times during the night because of extreme sweating. Can anyone shed any light for me?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

while night sweats can be a symptom of crohns disease, lots of other things cause night sweats as well (like hormonal imbalances).They are not diagnostic for crohns disease.K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Another thing to consider could be your medications....Since I've taken anti-depressants to try and help my IBS - I regularly have night sweats when before you could have put me in the Sahara Desert and I would have been as cool as a cucumber!







What other symptoms are you experiencing?Clair


----------



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

I have night sweats and am still ON anti-anxiety meds. Just to cheer you up, I'm super-cold in daytime from Sept - May and then just as hot in July and Aug (I live in Phila, PA, USA) as anyone else.I've been tested for hypo, hyper, diabetes, yada yada.So, I'm cold & I'm hot!Feel better,Joan


----------



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

Whoops! Claire,mis-read your post. thought you were taken OFF meds. Sorry


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Joan,No problem







I know what you mean - I've been cold all my life (I used to use my boyfriend to heat my feet up in bed!).And now I wake up dripping with sweat - weird!Clair


----------

